# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  В будущем в Firefox планируют полностью исключить диалоговые окна

## Kuzz

Последние макеты пользовательского интерфейса веб-браузера Mozilla Firefox показывают  движение его внешнего вида в сторону "контента-внутри-браузера", когда менеджер дополнений, визуальных тем и другие вещи, которые ранее отображались в виде "модальных" диалоговых окон, теперь являются такими же вкладками приложения, как и любые другие веб-страницы.

Макеты были созданы дизайнером Mozilla Стивеном Хорлэндером (Stephen Horlander), который пока говорит о них как о рабочем процессе и отмечает, что финальная версия может значительно отличаться. Тем не менее, стоит отметить, что предложенный дизайн выглядит достаточно натурально.

Данная тенденция не является уникальной, пользовательские интерфейсы многих приложений уже работают по этому принципу.

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

*Вышел Mozilla Firefox 3.7/4.0 alpha 5*

Разработчики проекта Mozilla выпустили  новую ознакомительную версию web-браузера Firefox 3.7/4.0 alpha 5, в которой произошли следующие значимые изменения:
 Менеджер расширений подвергся полной переработке и теперь является вкладкой веб-браузера; Теперь можно поменять расположение области вкладок и переместить ее в самый верх окна приложения; Добавлена поддержка открытого видеокодека VP8 и мультимедиа контейнера WebM; На платформе Windows стало поддерживаться аппаратное ускорение вывода; Добавлена поддержка инфраструктуры API Mac OS X Cocoa NPAPI, которую используют Flash Plugin 10.1 и Java плагин от Apple; Добавлен новый парсер HTML, улучшающий поддержку HTML5 (например, теперь можно не выносить SVG и MathML, а добавлять их прямо в код страницы) и позволяющий избавиться от множества ошибок старого парсера. Появилась поддержка интерфейсов FormData и управления формами HTML5. Стал поддерживаться CSS-тэг :-moz-any(); Добавлен новый ChromeWorker для поддержки jsctypes; Реализована технология отложенного построения фреймов для увеличения скорости работы динамических страниц; Улучшена производительность JavaScript; Новая встроенная страница about**:memory показывает распределение памяти веб-браузером; Стали официально собираться 64-разрядные версии для Windows, Linux и MacOS X. 

С добавленными в прошлых тестовых версиях новшествами можно познакомиться в анонсе четвертой альфа-версии Firefox 3.7/4.0. 

opennet.ru

----------

